# blood results before and after tren.



## endurance724 (Jul 18, 2011)

i have been on cycle for the last 14 wkz consisting of 

1-14 (Test E 750 mg/wk)
1-14 (EQ 600mg/WK)
8-12 ( tren Ace 100 mg EOD)
12-14 ( Tren Ace 150 mg EOD)

i have my blood results from before i added the tren and from after. they are below

Total Test : 2957 ng/dl
Testosterone Free : 1410.9 (reference range 46.0-224 pg/ml)
Testosterone Bioavailable : 2717.5 ( reference range 110.-575 ng/dl)
SHBG : 5

after 4-5 weeks of tren

Total Testosterone : 9369 ng/dl
Testosterone Free : 4646.9 (reference range 46.0-224 pg/ml)
Testosterone Bioavailable : 9151.8 ( reference range 110.-575 ng/dl)
SHBG : 4

i have never heard of or seen someones test levels so high. i was wondering if sum1 else has experienced this. i did not get any sides from tren besides insomnia and night sweats when i ate carbs b4 i slept (which i barely ever did). i sure didnt feel like my test was in the 9000 infact sumtimes i felt fatigued. all my other results were fine, liver and kidney function was normal, however my cholesterol levels were wacked out by the tren.

any feedback would be nice, im sharing this info because i think its important to get blood work on esp when using new compounds for the first time to know how ur body responds to it, im curious to kno if this is normal lol. also tren completely changed my body, during this cycle i was really able to recompose.


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## minimal (Jul 18, 2011)

holyfuak. no wonder people look like what they do on tren.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 18, 2011)

geez what kinda gains you seein


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 18, 2011)

i was dieting and my appetite was severly supressed by the tren ace however at the same time i was able to add clean size and lose a shit load of fat. strength went through the roof. but to be honest my body has changed but i feel taxed, and fatigued, im actually taking a week off from the gym now also because of an injury, i felt like superman on tren and i just wanted to lift more n more. i ended up straining something in my back (its actually quite painful lol).

i just dont understand why the test is so high? and its kind of bothering me because that wasnt my intention at all. i was running the same test dosage thru out , idont know why it hit that high. 

btw the brand of gear for the testosterone thru out was GP, tren ace was GP also, originally i was using GP EQ, but i switched to a diff brand bcuz i had run out of the GP, i am thinkn that the brand i switched over to had no EQ in it and it was actually test.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

Holy shit! Tren IS the most badass gears ever!


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 18, 2011)

no 1 else has gotten blood drawn while on tren???

for the higher test
i injected all 3 the day before the blood test so
375 mg testosterone
300 mg EQ
150 mg tren Ace 

for the lower numbers the blood was drawn 48 hrs after the last injection of
375 Testosterone
300 mg Eq


----------



## maged (Jul 19, 2011)

nice results!!!very good to know...


----------



## Hell (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Holy shit! Tren IS the most badass gears ever!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

thats a lot of gear to be pinning if the eq was really test that is 1350 of test a week and it builds up over 14 weeks.i am pinning 1gram a week of wp test c right now and my test is pretty damn high i am sure.and yes i stayed tired all the time and run down.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

nice, but wish u would have got a panel of lipids, kidney and liver to.


----------



## Freeway (Jul 19, 2011)

Lets see those pics. We know you have them..Height and weight before and after
Also from my experience when im on more than 600mg of test weekly im tired and fatigued all the time..Would love to see those pics. Please post them up


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 19, 2011)

This is why Tren is the in for my next cycle.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

What brand gear are you using? Any of the sponsors from here?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

My tren is coming soon, now more than ever, I can't fucking wait


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> What brand gear are you using? Any of the sponsors from here?



Check my sig you will find it there.


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 19, 2011)

in response to the panel of lipids, kidney and liver to. 

my lipids are as follows 

cholesterol total : 308
triglycerides: 169
HDL: 8
LDL: 266
Ratio : 38.5

so yeah the tren did wack out my cholesterol, however my liver and kidney are in normal range. so i wont bother posting.

also i am beginning to think the EQ that i switched to wasnt EQ and was test because the different in RBC from the tests

the first test my rbc was : 5.80, the 2nd my rbc came out to 5.36. so its possible that the brand of eq i switched to was actually test. (the brand i switched to was not from any sponsor fyi)


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> in response to the panel of lipids, kidney and liver to.
> 
> my lipids are as follows
> 
> ...


 

WOW.  You need some help.

Red Yeast Rice - 2400mg ED
Fish Oil - 40g ED (THAT IS NOT A TYPO)
Slo Release Niacin - 1500mg ED
Policosanol - 40-60mg ED

30 days of that and you'll be set.

What were your liver values?

The fatigue was most likely caused by overtraining and or not enough sleep.  Taking time off from the gym is a really good idea.


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

> Fish Oil - 40g ED (THAT IS NOT A TYPO)


 
I though fish oil raised LDL?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> I though fish oil raised LDL?


 

No, HDL.

His ratio is really off, he needs to raise the good (HDL) and lower the bad (LDL).


----------



## minimal (Jul 19, 2011)

holy bad cholesterol batman.  i think i'll stay away from tren.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

Trenbolone does not raise T levels.


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 19, 2011)

liver values
i believe the only one out of range is the alkaline phosphate. Also a big thank you for your help CT, i have red rice yeast, i will go grab the other stuff and follow your protocol.

Alkaline Phosphate : 37
GGT : 7
AST : 32
ALT: 27
LD : 190
Bilibrubin total : 0.8
bilirubin direct : 0.2


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Trenbolone does not raise T levels.



No it does not. Do you think its possible that your eq is actually test? Tren will not cause that bro. 

9300 ng/dl


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> in response to the panel of lipids, kidney and liver to.
> 
> my lipids are as follows
> 
> ...


 

Were you fasting when you had this blood draw?


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah thats probably what it was, like i mentioned i had switched brands of EQ. in the beginning i was using GP, then i switched to a brand called provela. i knew something was different as well because while i was using the GP one my blood pressure was kinda high (135/90). when i switched to the provela one my bp had went back down. EQ gives me high bp because of the RBC increase.

yes i was fasting during the blood test.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you sure your tren isn't test?


Your LDL is fucked for fasting. I would seriously relook at your diet.


----------



## minimal (Jul 19, 2011)

EQ and tren are commonly counterfeited compound.. ur EQ/tren might indeed be test.


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 19, 2011)

the tren was definatley tren (was also from a reputable sponsor). the 2nd brand of EQ i used was probably test.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> liver values
> i believe the only one out of range is the alkaline phosphate. Also a big thank you for your help CT, i have red rice yeast, i will go grab the other stuff and follow your protocol.
> 
> Alkaline Phosphate : 37
> ...


 

Be sure to take the niacin at a maximum of 250mg every 3-4 hours.  The flushing can cause beat red skin, itching, heat and an overall uncomfortable feeling.  Good luck.

Your liver values look decent enough.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks for posting your panel results..your is the second or third where tren just messed up the cholesterol pretty good..it doesnt seem to affect other things much.


----------

